# Anyone Hunt SD?



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm gonna be in Big Stone working starting next week and will be there for 8 weeks. I'm looking forward to hunting SD. Does anyone know any decent places to hunt or know anyone that does?? 
thanks
Gary


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am up north of there, and yes I hunt Deer in South Dakota. Not sure about the area you are going to be in, I have never hunted that area. I used to do a lot of Pheasant Hunting on the south side of Big Stone Lake around the Hartford Beach area when I had a cousin in Milbank, but that was years ago.

Are you talking about Firearm Hunting or Archery Hunting? The reason I am asking is that in South Dakota the Firearm Deer Licenses are issued on a lottery drawing. The 1st and 2nd drawings are complete and now for the 3rd drawing non residents can apply. The deadline to apply with a paper application is they have to be postmarked Friday October 26th (if done on line at the G,F&P web site they have to be submitted prior to 8 AM on Tuesday October 30th). There is a link (Left over Licenses) on the South Dakota G,F&P web site that you can check to see what is left yet in any area you are interested in hunting.

Good luck

Larry


----------

